# [SOLVED] Failure to display security and shut down options



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

A couple days ago my computer blue screened and soon after it restarted my computer became unresponsive, but I was able to over the mouse. Seconds after I got error messages from multiple programs I was running (Chrome, iTunes, ext.). Then when I pressed cntl+alt+del to open the tast manager to stop all of my applications, I got a message saying, Failure to display security and shut down options. Every time i restart my computer everything happens all over again after a few minutes.

Specs.
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair IV Formula
Processor: AMD Phemon II X6 1090T Black Edition 3.8GHz
Video Card: x2 EVGA GTX460 768MB on SLI

As some one you might know the Crosshair IV Formula motherboard is Crossfire only, which means that inorder to run SLI on this board i had to install a SLI hack. The creator of te SLI hack stopped updating the hack when i started using the hack (about a year ago), so my video card drivers are about a year out of date. So i am planning to upgrade my motherboard or video card so i dont need the SLI hack. Could have any thing else have caused this?


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

Ignoring the Blue Scree and that for now, how do you get this error now? Is it just when you press CTRL+ALT+DEL, when you restart/shutdown, or both?

Do you still get the blue screens?

----

Did you make any changes prior to this problem occurring, anything from new hardware to change in software (e.g., installing iTunes)?

----

Try starting your system into safe mode, see if you still get the same issues.


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

Here is a picture of one of the errors, multiple of these show up right after my computer unfroze. Sometimes the errors will come up after the failure to display security and shut down options error. The picture that i am showing you is the error that always comes up, that is if i dont blue screen before i get these errors. But if i have example, Chrome open at the time, i would get another application error and the title would say "chrome.exe - application error". This would be the same for any other application i have open.

Yes, I tried to boot my computer normally again today and my computer froze and blue screened. The last blue screen before that was the one that i explained in my first post. But other than those two instances i havent had a blue screen in a long time.

Nope, i have not recently installed any software or hardware. All of this kind of happened out of no where.

When i went into safe mode my computer froze and blue screen after a few minuets.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*



StrangeCloud said:


> Yes, I tried to boot my computer normally again today and my computer froze and blue screened.
> ...
> When i went into safe mode my computer froze and blue screen after a few minuets.


Seems like a hardware issue...

Assuming (and hoping) that this blue screen did not occur immediately (until you started touching some applications), I suggest you run the following:

> - Click on the Start button/globe
> - type cmd.exe and run as administrator
> - In the black console that appears, type chkdsk /r and tap enter
> - A message will ask about restarting, type Y and enter

Restart your system and allow it time to run the check.


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

I just did that and i guess it found something so it told me to boot into my windows 7 disk and repair so i did and it ended up being unable to repair my computer.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

Did it give any messages about why it couldn't repair?


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

I cant remember why it said it could not repair last time, but i ran the repair again today and apparently it was "successful", but the exact same problem happens.

So should changing my video card work? Or do i have to reformat my computer?


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

At the moment I don't think you need to reformat your computer.

Do you know the make of your hard drive?

------

It's unfortunate your motherboard does not have onboard graphics (at least I believe it doesn't?)

If you are comfortable with going into your system and know how too...

If you have another graphics card around, one you know that works (doesn't have to be high range) perhaps try removing your current ones and testing your system with the other card. 

Do you have any other systems around you can take one from, temporarily?

This is to help narrow down the hardware component creating this problem, at least I believe it is a hardware problem.

Edit: if you do not have another card available, perhaps try your system with only one of your cards, if the problem persists, try the other card. Be sure to test different PCI-E ports on your motherboard, just in case it is a slot issue.


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

Lol, My computer case is at its maximum of hard drives but i think you only want to know my boot drive. Its a OCZ Vertex 60GB SSD (Part number: OCZSSD2-1VTX60G).


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

On that note, could you please disconnect all other hard drives from your system other than the Windows boot one.

See if that makes any difference.

As you have multiple drives, the chkdsk you run before, was that on the boot drive? If not, and if the problem still persists after removing all the other drives, run the chkdsk /r again (probably chkdsk c: /r)


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

Ok i just disconnected all the other hard drives i had beside my boot drive and typed chkdsk c: /r and restarted my computer and my computer seems to freeze right before the windows 7 boot screen. I dont know if this maters but on my monitor there are pixels that are stuck into a formation of a line (this goes away after restart or powering off).


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

So could this be because of my video card and the SLI hack? Because if it is i would like to take advantage of one of the boxing day sales tomorrow .


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

I haven't had experience in this little SLI hack, I'm not sure about what it could cause. Your best bet would be to try running on one card and seeing what happens.

I'll ask some others to take a look at this thread and see what they think.

I would actually suggest running a memory test on your systems memory, followed by reinstalling Windows 7 on your boot drive.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

For now until the system is stable again remove the second video card.
It may well be a memory issue, D/L Memtest+ burn it to a CD using a free program like Imgburn if you need one then boot from the CD to test the ram, let it run for at least 6 passes or until you see an error.


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

I took the second card and i took one pair of memory i had out of two, because they are two different spec memory (not by much though. My motherboard supports running different ram sticks at a time, so my motherboard found a stable setting for all different memory sticks to run at.) and doing all of this did nothing my computer still dose not boot into windows. I would also like to mention that if i leave the computer at that frozen state for 5 minuets or so, my computer will blue screen and restart.

Today i orded a new set of memory (Vengeance 16GB DDR3 1600MHz CL9 Dual Channel 4 x 4GB), so i dont think that a memtest is necessary because i will have new memory in my computer soon, but i will run a memtest if you think it is necessary. I also ordered new video cards: 2x HIS Radeon HD 6970 2GB, my motherboard supports these video cards unlike the GTX460, so i wont need to run the SLI hack.

I think that after all of this and my computer still wont boot into windows and run stably i am pretty sure i will need to reformat my computer, am i right?


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*



StrangeCloud said:


> ...
> I think that after all of this and my computer still wont boot into windows and run stably i am pretty sure i will need to reformat my computer, am i right?


You can either wait for the new hardware or try this now.


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

I have changed my video cards and now my motherboard has detected that it is a hard drive problem (which means the HD_LED has lit up on my mothboard and my motherboard is beeping every time my computer posts). So i boot into my Windows 7 disk and attempted a startup repair and it found a problem but Windows was unable to repair it... Any suggestions?


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

Windows saids that the root cause is "ACLs on file C:\Windows\system32 are not proper. Old value = 0x0". I'm not sure if you know what this means, but i thought i would post this anyway. I'm thinking since this is a hard drive problem i am going to have to reformat my hard drive.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

Is this using the vertex ssd drive?
Have you chacked for firmware updates for the drive?


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

Yes i am using the vertex SSD but i cant even get into Windows 7, so i cant really check for firmware updates.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

Ok but you've found a way to post here, head to the OZC site and see if they have any updates listed for you drive, the original F/W Version should be printed on a tag on the drive.


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

ok i have found a way to update my firmware via usb drive so i am going to try that right now.


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

Ok my SSD firmware is now updated, and i still cannot boot into window, also i tried the startup repair a couple times and i am no longer getting the last root cause i got last time i am now getting "System files integrity check and repair" and that test failed.


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

I have tried the startup repair a third time since i updated my SSD and it saids that it has successfully repaired. but still get the line of pixels when i try and boot into windows like my last posts.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

What happens now if you tap F8 on boot an try to enter safe mode?


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

Windows\system\drivers, load to a point but the same thing happens as I normally load into windows I get the line of pixels near the top of my screen.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

Make sure the video cable is tight and fully plugged in on both the monitor side and PC side if it is, it sure sounds like a failing card to me.


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

The same thing happens with both the GTX460's and the Radion 6970's. My video cables are also secured. Also my motherboards LED for the video card is off so that means my motherboard dose not detect a problem with the video cards, but like i said the (Hard Drive) HD_LED is blnking amber and my motherboard is beeping when it posts (Which means my motherboard has detected something wrong with the hard drive('s)).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

How many hard drives are currently hooked up, just the SSD drive or all of them?


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

At the moment i have 5 hard drives hooked up but i have tried booting with only the SSD and the HD_LED still blinks amber and my motherboard still beeps


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

Try it with the SSD disconnected and one of the other known good drives hooked up, just to see what the light does.


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

I still get the beeping from the motherboard when i post but the HD_LED is not blinking amber any more. This is with one of the hard drives that i know for sure work properly.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

If you can, try installing windows on one of the platter drives.


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

Ok i'v installed Windows 7 on a new drive and it runs stably, so i guess it was the SSD that was causing the problem. But now i have 2 Radion 6970's on Crossfire with the latest drivers, but my computer is only detecting the two displays attached to my primary video card and not the display attached to the second card (I have a tipple monitor set-up). My computer will only detect the third display if i disable Crossfire. Why isn't my computer detecting the third display when Crossfire is enabled?

Will you be able to help me with this or will i have to make a new thread?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

When in Xfire only one card displays images, your monitors would all have to be eyefinity compliant and hooked to the primary card. > Set Up


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

I got a mini display port to DVI and all monitors are hooked up to the primary card and it still saids that i need disable a monitor before i can enable the third one, when in crossfire mode.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

Do all three work in eyefinity connected to the primary card with xfire disabled?

What brand are video cards?


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

My video cards are HIS and yes all three monitors work with Croofire disabled.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

I've asked someone more familiar with the setup to look at the thread.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

Is the mini display port to dvi adapter you bought an "activate" adapter?

Your would need an "active display port to dvi" adapter for the monitor to work with eyefinity since it doesn't have display port native.


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

I dont think so, it dosint say anywhere on the packaging that it is an active adapter. I will order an active video adapter then.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

Hey, everyone. Forgot to post that all my problems are resolved.

Again thanks for all the help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

Please share with the rest of the class what you ended up doing. 
Then please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## StrangeCloud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Failure to display security and shut down options*

All i needed was a active display port to dvi adapter.


----------

